# Threading Spreadsheet - Change Gears/QCGB - Imperial to Imperial & Imperial to Metric



## DAT510 (Sep 7, 2021)

I needed to single point some Metric Treads on my Jet 1024 Lathe, which has an Imperial Lead Screw.  The tables on the Lathe did not show the change gears and QCGB settings for the metric pitch I needed.  So, I put together an Excel Spreadsheet.  I worked all possible combinations with the Change Gears and QCGB settings I have.  I've highlighted some of the combinations for both Imperial and Metric Threads.

The spreadsheet is "Live" with many cells linked to equations.  If you have different change gears or QCGB ratios you can change them in the spreadsheet and it should recalculate based on the Gears and Ratios you input. 

Hope others can make use of the spreadsheet.


----------



## extropic (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you for your work and for posting.

I've saved it and I'm sure it will come in handy in the future.


----------



## cwilliamrose (Sep 8, 2021)

I did the same for my lathe (Maximat V13) years ago when I had a specific need for an unpublisheded pitch.


----------

